# Galveston Liveaboard



## moonie5961 (Oct 23, 2008)

x


----------



## ThirdCoastSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

Moonie,

I live in Houston so I know a little about the Galveston area. I believe Galveston Yacht Club suffered significant damage from Ike as the eye past almost directly over that area. I know a significant fire broke out there during the storm when the emergency services were shut down. Many of the marinas in the surrounding area (Clear Lake for example) also suffered significant damage. Most are in the process of rebuilding but it is a work in progress. As a result dock space seems tight. I just purchased a boat in March and found the choice of slips was pretty limited. You need to contact GYC and see what they have.

You will need transportation (at least a bicycle) to get back and forth to Pelican Island. GYC is on the extreme Northeast tip of Galveston Island and the bridge to Pelican Island is on the other end of the commercial harbor.

My experience is that the boating community is pretty friendly down here so I don't think you'd encounter any animosity for living aboard. In fact many boat owner's like having live aboards on the pier to keep an eye on the boats. Check with the marina though because they sometimes charge extra for living aboard. Slip fees are about $10 per ft per month for a floating dock and bit less for a fixed dock.

Good luck.

TCS


----------



## petes334 (Jul 1, 2010)

That is all great information. I was thinking about going down there myself.


----------



## moonie5961 (Oct 23, 2008)

x


----------

